
Partial Function Application as a Design Pattern - ingve
http://willcrichton.net/notes/partial-application-design-pattern/
======
qwerty456127
Partial function application is just so intuitive, natural and handy it's such
a pity it's not built into every language that has first-class functions. I
loved it in Scala (although it's not perfect there) and miss it heavily in
Python (it's fairly easy to do in Python but not nearly as elegant and
concise), C# and other languages.

~~~
dukoid
It's one more "thing" to be aware of. The left-to-right order makes it
inflexible where named parameters can't be used (JS). Also, there is a limit
to improving readability via conciseness -- at some point the effect reverses.
In the article, the most readable example seems to be the fluent API that is
being "improved"...

